# 2012 Cruze battery dies on sharp right turn



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's possible the battery is bad cause high alternator volts.

Did they tell what the charge volts is?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

wem7392 said:


> My 2012 Cruze has died 4x(oct, dec 2x feb 1x) I when I've been at a stop and press on accelerator to right turn road..most of time its been when I was trying to beat the oncoming traffic trying to go fast as I am turning right. (I don't make fast turns from stop to go often but it shouldn't do that!)Stupid dealer didn't want to help me because I am not on warranty. They lost my business. I went to a Tires Plus. He says my alternator in charging on the high side which over charges my battery. New battery in Aug 2019. Would that situation cause my car to loose power and now have to start with cable jumpers? (Fast right hand turns at stop signs or lights)


You sound like a terrible Driver speeding into the intersection to turn right to beat oncoming traffic for some unknown reason. One day you are going to mow down a group of kids, or old people crossing the street. The Dealer isn't stupid by asking for money, technically you were by asking for free work.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

wem7392 said:


> My 2012 Cruze has died 4x(oct, dec 2x feb 1x) I when I've been at a stop and press on accelerator to right turn road..most of time its been when I was trying to beat the oncoming traffic trying to go fast as I am turning right. (I don't make fast turns from stop to go often but it shouldn't do that!)Stupid dealer didn't want to help me because I am not on warranty. They lost my business. I went to a Tires Plus. He says my alternator in charging on the high side which over charges my battery. New battery in Aug 2019. Would that situation cause my car to loose power and now have to start with cable jumpers? (Fast right hand turns at stop signs or lights)


I would check all of the battery connections, including the engine to body ground. Make sure the battery is secure in the holder as well. It could be the strain caused by the turn might intermittently cause an incomplete connection.


----------

